# Uber is refusing to allow driver's to work legally in OKC



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

Starting today all ride-sharing drivers in Oklahoma City are supposed to be licensed. The license is given by the Oklahoma City Police Department. The steps to obtain a license are at this link - http://www.okc.gov/VFH/index.html

Its not an overly complicated process and I'm all for it if it wasn't for the fact it only gives you a license to drive in OKC. Each and every other city can come up with their own application process (as the City of Norman is working on and is currently banning unlicensed drivers).

Here's the problem though. Uber is absolutely refusing to cooperate and allow their drivers to work legally in OKC. The OKC application process requires a representative from Uber to sign off that you are indeed working for them and that they provide additional insurance. Without an Uber signature, you can't apply for the license.

At their monthly meeting last night in OKC, the room was full of angry drivers who wanted information on the application process. Some showed up with the form that needed to be signed by the Uber rep.
The rep was a complete joke. He claimed they were still trying to work with the city and that nothing had been decided.

That is a total lie. The city has decided and they've come up with an application process. Follow their rules or suffer the consequences.

The Uber rep at the meeting said he would not sign the application and told drivers to drive illegally. The Uber rep said Uber would pay any tickets the drivers get and impound fees.

However, the Uber rep said that Uber would not post bail for arrested drivers and would not provide a rent car if a drivers is impounded and cannot be immediately released.

The Uber rep also would not address the FACT that is ticketed, the driver's insurance would be made aware of the ticker/arrest and that will most likely lead to the insurance carrier dropping coverage on the driver.

It is ridiculous that Uber will not allow its drivers in OKC to work within the law when all that is required of them is a signature.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Its not only ridiculous, its amoral, if travis was my son id disown him


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberOKC said:


> Starting today all ride-sharing drivers in Oklahoma City are supposed to be licensed. The license is given by the Oklahoma City Police Department. The steps to obtain a license are at this link - http://www.okc.gov/VFH/index.html
> 
> Its not an overly complicated process and I'm all for it if it wasn't for the fact it only gives you a license to drive in OKC. Each and every other city can come up with their own application process (as the City of Norman is working on and is currently banning unlicensed drivers).
> 
> ...


the city knew uber wouldn't comply and that's why they drafted that bill. Uber does not want any regulations on them. so in most cases ie Las Vegas and other cities who regulated uber Forced uber to leave the city. So don't blame uber blame your local politicians who crafted the bill.


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> the city knew uber wouldn't comply and that's why they drafted that bill. Uber does not want any regulations on them. so in most cases ie Las Vegas and other cities who regulated uber Forced uber to leave the city. So don't blame uber blame your local politicians who crafted the bill.


Let me get this straight... You are saying its the politicians fault that Uber won't play by the rules and that the solution is to have no rules? Yeah, that makes sense.

The rules are not hard to follow. Personally, I think their should be regulations in place. All Uber has to do is sign off on the driver application. FYI - this is a city ordinance, so the term 'bill' is completely inaccurate.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Having Uber sign individual applications seems onerous. There would seem to be a more efficient way to ensure that a driver is an official driver and that Uber has insurance in place. That being said, it does seem reckless of Uber to tell drivers to continue to drive, despite their stated intent to pay for fines resulting from driving.

I see fault with the city and Uber.


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with Uber having to sign applications. And, I really don't see any other way to confirm the relationship between driver and Uber unless Uber wants to start issuing ID badges.

Uber does once a month driver meetings. Simply use that opportunity to sign off on applications also. What's the big deal?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

We have licenses here too, both for drivers and the P2P companies. Drivers getting thier license is easy, about $100 and a week of waiting on various paperwork to be approved, but the city wouldn't issue any until they approved at least one of the two P2P companies. The P2P companies had to submit thier insurance and other info as well as a hefty licensing fee for the year, $15k iirc.

Requiring Uber to sign off and prove insurance individually on each driver seems kind of ******ed when the city could just check and make sure the company provides the insurance in general. Also, why require the driver prove they work for Uber? Let them get the license, it's completely useless without an approved companies to work for. Otherwise drivers who somehow wanted to abuse the license could join Uber just to get the lcense and then not drive under the App anyways.

One more oddity with here in Columbus is that in both Uber and Lyft paid and became approved P2P companies in the city. Thier licenses are good until June 30th. Lyft pulled out of the city in early January citing a complaint against the regulations in place. Completely ******ed that they didn't at least wait until thier first years license expired, that's like willingly paying for a years membership at a gym and signing all thier terms and conditions, and then boycotting the gym a couple months into that membership because you think membership should have been free.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberOKC said:


> I don't see anything wrong with Uber having to sign applications. And, I really don't see any other way to confirm the relationship between driver and Uber unless Uber wants to start issuing ID badges.


Should McDonalds have to sign off to the city on employees so that the city can issue them "McDonalds" licenses? It's one thing to require something like a generic ServSafe certification, it's an entirely different matter to get the employer involved. The city should issue generic licenses that can then be used to work for legally operating companies.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Should McDonalds have to sign off to the city on employees so that the city can issue them "McDonalds" licenses? It's one thing to require something like a generic ServSafe certification, it's an entirely different matter to get the employer involved. The city should issue generic licenses that can then be used to work for legally operating companies.


Except this isn't specific to Uber. A government has the right to regulate various service industries. Uber seems to be the only one that thinks they don't have to follow any rules.

It's nothing but a pissing contest with them and once again a big **** you to their employees errr.. I mean "independent associates".


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

JLA said:


> Except this isn't specific to Uber.


Exactly, so why is Uber required to sign for the driver, making it effectively an "Uber" license.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JLA said:


> Except this isn't specific to Uber. A government has the right to regulate various service industries. Uber seems to be the only one that thinks they don't have to follow any rules.
> 
> It's nothing but a pissing contest with them and once again a big **** you to their employees errr.. I mean "independent associates".


Dependent contractors.


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

This is worrying news. Still waiting on my background check to be done, but I'm not sure what will happen with this and if it's worth the risk...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

madman2k said:


> This is worrying news. Still waiting on my background check to be done, but I'm not sure what will happen with this and if it's worth the risk...


That is why they put the regulations in place...... Uber isn't interested in enforcing state regulation. The state can't enforce the regulations well through their PUC officers, it comes down to individual municipalities. They can be rather heavy handed.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Huberis said:


> That is why they put the regulations in place...... Uber isn't interested in enforcing state regulation. The state can't enforce the regulations well through their PUC officers, it comes down to individual municipalities. They can be rather heavy handed.


Uber does not like regulation

Regulation is comming

May best man win !!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

suewho said:


> Its not only ridiculous, its amoral, if travis was my son id disown him


That" like" was not a mistake


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

All this information is not correct.. There is a bill that is expected to pass that will allow uber to drive without the permit. The police are not going to enforce to permit because that know the new bill will make them dismiss all and any tickets. Check Oklahoma City news for all details. All the news stations have the updated info.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Awwww those uber exe's are sucking their thumbs because they can't have their own way. Jeesh what is so difficult about signing a consent for the drivers to drive. So uber tries to place the blame on the govt,city or whatever. Then they cry boo hoo that they provides 1000's or 10000's of jobs and that the regulators are depriving the drivers. This is really getting old.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

MrBear said:


> All this information is not correct.. There is a bill that is expected to pass that will allow uber to drive without the permit. The police are not going to enforce to permit because that know the new bill will make them dismiss all and any tickets. Check Oklahoma City news for all details. All the news stations have the updated info.


If you have the opportunity could post a link.


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

MrBear said:


> All this information is not correct.. There is a bill that is expected to pass that will allow uber to drive without the permit. The police are not going to enforce to permit because that know the new bill will make them dismiss all and any tickets. Check Oklahoma City news for all details. All the news stations have the updated info.


Actually all the information was correct at the time it was posted. And, technically the police can still ticket drivers. The police have simply said they don't plan on it right now.

Regardless, that is good news from the city.

http://newsok.com/oklahoma-city-wont-enforce-ride-booking-services/article/5414862


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberOKC said:


> Actually all the information was correct at the time it was posted. And, technically the police can still ticket drivers. The police have simply said they don't plan on it right now.
> 
> Regardless, that is good news from the city.
> 
> http://newsok.com/oklahoma-city-wont-enforce-ride-booking-services/article/5414862


A temporary stay of execution.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber isn't refusing to sign licenses because it's difficult. They are refusing because they protest individual cities making their own requirements. Most of the times, these rules don't apply to cabbies and even if they did, cabbies are notorious for getting licensed then letting everyone and their brother drive their cab, totally bypassing all the regulations. Uber is protesting the restraint of trade. There have been MIGHTY FEW problems with Uber drivers nationwide and the regulations are uncalled for. Don't post the link to the map of news stories. A couple dozen stories, mostly of people POSING as Uber drivers are completely meaningless given that MILLIONS of Uber rides have been given. It is safe and there is no need for b.s. regulations.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber isn't refusing to sign licenses because it's difficult. They are refusing because they protest individual cities making their own requirements. Most of the times, these rules don't apply to cabbies and even if they did, cabbies are notorious for getting licensed then letting everyone and their brother drive their cab, totally bypassing all the regulations. Uber is protesting the restraint of trade. There have been MIGHTY FEW problems with Uber drivers nationwide and the regulations are uncalled for. Don't post the link to the map of news stories. A couple dozen stories, mostly of people POSING as Uber drivers are completely meaningless given that MILLIONS of Uber rides have been given. It is safe and there is no need for b.s. regulations.


No regulations mean you have to pickup crappy, short fares that take 20 minutes to get to or uber will deactivate you. If Uber is so safe, write a letter to your insurance company telling them you uber and post their response here and in your pretend cab.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

In Los Angeles 
Taxi drivers require ID card 
It's placed in dash in customers view


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

As a "partner", just have another driver sign it.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Final News - No permit will be required in Oklahoma.
Uber was keeping things quiet until the bill passed, they would not sign the application because they didn't want everyone running out and spending money on a permit that was not required.

The bill passed yesterday and a permit will not be required. Just waiting on the governor to sign it.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

U


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> the city knew uber wouldn't comply and that's why they drafted that bill. Uber does not want any regulations on them. so in most cases ie Las Vegas and other cities who regulated uber Forced uber to leave the city. So don't blame uber blame your local politicians who crafted the bill.


Uber is lobbying against driver screenings and drug tests in California. They're threatening to leave. Yep, Cali-****ing-fornia. No way they'd ever leave California. Uber's problem is, if drivers had to be subject to piss tests, they'd lose probably 50% of all their drivers.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> U
> 
> Uber is lobbying against driver screenings and drug tests in California. They're threatening to leave. Yep, Cali-****ing-fornia. No way they'd ever leave California. Uber's problem is, if drivers had to be subject to piss tests, they'd lose probably 50% of all their drivers.


Nothing to hide ???

Take a piss


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

I take a piss test every few months at work anyway, no problem there although I'd be a little upset if they made us pay for the tests...


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

MrBear said:


> Final News - No permit will be required in Oklahoma.
> Uber was keeping things quiet until the bill passed, they would not sign the application because they didn't want everyone running out and spending money on a permit that was not required.
> 
> The bill passed yesterday and a permit will not be required. Just waiting on the governor to sign it.


Another corruption case.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Another corruption case.


I agree, and still some would call us cynical. ...


----------



## Thaddius (May 2, 2015)

UberOKC said:


> Let me get this straight... You are saying its the politicians fault that Uber won't play by the rules and that the solution is to have no rules? Yeah, that makes sense.
> 
> The rules are not hard to follow. Personally, I think their should be regulations in place. All Uber has to do is sign off on the driver application. FYI - this is a city ordinance, so the term 'bill' is completely inaccurate.


 Uber has alwyas been in favor of reasonable regulations. So long as the reasonable regulations are in complete conformance with it's business model. Anything less than that and the governmant is being unreasonable and not negotiating in good faith.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Thaddius said:


> Uber has alwyas been in favor of reasonable regulations. So long as the reasonable regulations are in complete conformance with it's business model. Anything less than that and the governmant is being unreasonable and not negotiating in good faith.[/QUOTE
> 
> Quote one instance. Just one instance where uber has been in favour of a reasonable regulation
> 
> ]


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> We have licenses here too, both for drivers and the P2P companies. Drivers getting thier license is easy, about $100 and a week of waiting on various paperwork to be approved, but the city wouldn't issue any until they approved at least one of the two P2P companies. The P2P companies had to submit thier insurance and other info as well as a hefty licensing fee for the year, $15k iirc.
> 
> Requiring Uber to sign off and prove insurance individually on each driver seems kind of ******ed when the city could just check and make sure the company provides the insurance in general. Also, why require the driver prove they work for Uber? Let them get the license, it's completely useless without an approved companies to work for. Otherwise drivers who somehow wanted to abuse the license could join Uber just to get the lcense and then not drive under the App anyways.
> 
> One more oddity with here in Columbus is that in both Uber and Lyft paid and became approved P2P companies in the city. Thier licenses are good until June 30th. Lyft pulled out of the city in early January citing a complaint against the regulations in place. Completely ******ed that they didn't at least wait until thier first years license expired, that's like willingly paying for a years membership at a gym and signing all thier terms and conditions, and then boycotting the gym a couple months into that membership because you think membership should have been free.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

There isn't any but if you would READ what he wrote you'd realize that's the point he's making.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I stand by my non-politically correct word usage. There are times where it's ok to do so, your chart is a fine example of zero tolerance policies, go arrest some school kid for mimicking a gun with his fingers...


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

If you'd use a broader acceptable vocabulary Fauxknight , your point would not have been lost.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I'mma leave that word right where I put it to begin with, you can:

1. Read and comprehend my post.
2. Not read my post.
3. Start to read, but then go off on some liberal PC tirade on word usage.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

where is Randy when you need him ?


----------

